
Results: Offer HN – Free logo designs for open source projects - fairpx
https://medium.com/@fairpixelsco/making-open-source-look-beautiful-60130f3c9456#.vddmo7o6k?hh
======
stephenr
The debconf one looks good imo.

The Firefox one though looks eerily similar to gitlab.

